# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Αυτο το μιγμα ειναι επαρκες για καρδερινα;

## Gardelius

Παίδες, θελω λιγο να συζητήσουμε εαν το πιο κάτω μίγμα ειναι κατάλληλο για καρδερίνα ???

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Βλέπω...κεχρί, καναβούρι, περίλα,νίζερ,ηλιοσπορο,chia...

Το ασπρο το μακροστενο....τι ειναι ?

----------


## Gardelius

Βρωμη με φλουδα!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ηλία αυτη που βλέπω ειναι συσκευασμενη ...ή την εχεις φτιαξει μονος σου ?

----------


## Gardelius

Δεν ειναι ουτε το ενα ουτε τ αλλο!!!! Το χα παρει απο το μαγαζι που πηρα και την καρδερινα, που ελευθερωσα!!!! Δεν, πολυ καταλαβα τοτε μου ειχε πει και την πληρη συνθεση ....αλλα...για αυτο θελω να δω αν μπορω να τη δωσω!!!!!!  :Confused0006:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Η τροφη ήταν σε σακι ?

Την εφτιαχνε μονος του ο τύπος που την αγορασες ?

----------


## Gardelius

Ναι!!! Αλλα δεν ξερω αλλες λεπτομερειες!!!!!!! Γι αυτο θελω και <τα φωτα> σας!!!!  :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## jk21

τα μπισκοτακια τα ξεκαθαριζεις και τα πετας .εχει λιγο ρουπσεν αλλα με καποιες προσθηκες θα μειωσεις το ποσοστο του στο μιγμα .περιλλα θα ελεγα επαρκης .κανναβουρι αρκετο .νιζερ ετσι και ετσι  .αλλα δεν μπορω να βγαλω ακρη με τους μικρους σπορους .εχει διπσακο (νεραγκαθο ) αλλα ελαχιστο .βασικα αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι οτι μπισκοτο δεν εχω δει σε κανενα γνωστο μιγμα για καρδερινες και μαλλον ειναι χυμα μιξη της γνωστης κελαιδινης με τους λεγομενους σπορους υγειας και ηλιοσπορο μαυρο .δεν ξερω ... ας το δουνε και τα παιδια μηπως ειναι καποιο γνωστο μιγμα .εσυ μπορεις να μαθεις τι εχει βαλει ο τυπος που το αγορασες εκει; δεν εννοω μεμονωμενους σπορους αλλα αν ξερει καποια στανταρ τσουβαλια

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Το "Ναι" με μπερδεψε.

Την εφτιαξε μονος του....ή ηταν καποιας εταιριας που την εδινε χυμα ?

----------


## jk21

μονος του την εφτιαξε ( ο πετσοπας ) .το θεμα ειναι τι εχεις βαλει μεσα  ...

----------


## vag21

λιακο στον καδο απευθειας.αμα βλεπω μπισκοτακια(εστω και λιγα) στις τροφες κατι με πιανει.κυριως σε καρδερινες που θελουμε μια ποιοτητα παραπανω.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> λιακο στον καδο απευθειας.αμα βλεπω μπισκοτακια(εστω και λιγα) στις τροφες κατι με πιανει.κυριως σε καρδερινες που θελουμε μια ποιοτητα παραπανω.


Μου θυμησες τον παππου που μου εδωσε την καρδερινουλα μου...

Εβγαζε σπυρακια με τα μπισκοτακια.

----------


## jk21

> Μου θυμησες τον παππου που μου εδωσε την καρδερινουλα μου...
> 
> Εβγαζε σπυρακια με τα μπισκοτακια.


και που να τα τρωγε κιολας .....

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μείγμα για καρδερίνες με μπισκοτάκι μέσα δεν έχω ξαναδεί !! Ενδέχεται να του έχουν πέσει από κανένα διπλανό τσουβάλι. Είναι μηδαμινή ποσότητα αυτή που βλέπουμε !! Εχει και λίγο γρασίδι μέσα... 


*

----------


## Gardelius

Παίδες , αν μπορεί κάποιος εκτος απο το Βασιλη, να μου κανει κατ αρχην μια <ανάλυση μίγματος > όλου οτι βλέπει και μετα τα λεμε!! Ευχαριστώ!!! ::

----------


## geam

καναβούρι
λινάρι
περίλλα
κεχρί
ηλιόσπορο
νίζερ
ρούπσεν
βρώμη (για παπαγάλους)
αγκάθι μαρίας (λιγο)
ίχνη δίπσακου

τα μικρά σπροράκια επειδή δεν φαίνονται καθαρά, εάν θελεις φωτογραφησε τα σε makro mode να σου πω....

----------


## Gardelius

> καναβούρι
> λινάρι
> περίλλα
> κεχρί
> ηλιόσπορο
> νίζερ
> ρούπσεν
> βρώμη (για παπαγάλους)
> αγκάθι μαρίας (λιγο)
> ...



Ευχαριστω !!!! Οποτε φιλε, με βαση αυτο ειναι ικανοποιητικο ή οχι?

----------


## jk21

αυτα σχεδον ολα υπαρχουν και σε μιγμα για καναρινια .εχουν σημασια οι ποσοτητες που δεν μπορουμε να εχουμε σαφη αποψη .το ρουπσεν ειναι μειον .επισης την μεγαλη σημασια στην ποικιλοτητα που χρειαζεται καθως μπαινει η ανοιξη ,την δινουν οι μικροι σποροι .εκει δεν ειναι ευκολο να εχουμε γνωμη

----------


## jk21

πχ η παπαρουνα υπαρχει αλλα ελαχιστη και δεν βλεπω ουτε ραδικι ,ουτε μαρουλοσπορο ,ουτε ζωχο ,και νομιζω ουτε αγκαθι Μαριας .ενα ξεμπαρκο σπορακι σαν να βλεπω απο αυτο

----------


## geam

> Ευχαριστω !!!! Οποτε φιλε, με βαση αυτο ειναι ικανοποιητικο ή οχι?


οχι Ηλία....

----------


## jk21

ΗΛΙΑ το φερνεις απανω ,το βλεπουμε καλυτερα απο κοντα (θελω να δω αν εχει και σκονη τριμματα κλπ ) και θα βαλουμε τιποτα καλουδια μεσα ,ισως με προσθεση αλλου πολυποικιλου μιγματος (εχω κατι στο νου μου ) και θα το <<φτιαξουμε >> .αρκει μεχρι να ερθει να εχεις καθαρισει τα μπισκοτα .το ρουπσεν οχι γιατι εχω και τζακι στο ξυλοκαστρο .ειναι καλο βιοκαυσιμο λενε

----------


## adreas

> οχι Ηλία....


Αυτή  την  εποχή τι  θα  έπρεπε να  δίνεις  δηλαδή αν  αυτό  το  μείγμα  σε  περίοδο  συντήρησης δεν  είναι  αρκετό;

----------


## jk21

δεν το θελει μονο για συντηρηση ανδρεα ... τα ξερω γιατι εχω μιλησει με τον Ηλια .εχει αρκετουτσικη ποσοτητα για ενα πουλι ,αντε και 2 αν βρει και αλλη καρδερινουλα

----------


## Gardelius

Παίδες , το μίγμα ειναι υπεραρκετό!!!! Η ποσότητα που εχει μεσα <μπισκοτάκια> ειναι μηδαμινή !!! Κανένα, αλλο θεμα αν έχει..? το θεμα ειναι τι του λείπει ? Νομίζω, με τις απαραίτητες <αλλαγές> να το κανουμε καπως πιο καλο...και μετα να παμε σε κατι νέο ...δεν ξερω αν τα λεω καλα!!!!  :Confused0033:

----------


## jk21

ΗΛΙΑ σου ειπα ... το εχεις ηδη δεδομενο αφου προοριζοτανε για καποιο πουλακι που πετα πια ελευθερο ... αν το δω καθαρο και δεν δειχνει μπαγιατικο απο κοντα ,τοτε δινεις προς το παρον αυτο και σε κανενα μηνα ή λιγο παραπανω ,προσθετεις ξεχωρα λιγη κια και καμελινα σε αυγοτροφη ή σε ξεχωρη ταιστρα .με το που παει να μπει η ανοιξη προσθετουμε και ενα πολυποικιλο  σε καποια ποσοτητα ,ωστε να αντιληφθουν και την προσθηκη σαν σημα για ερχομο της ανοιξης και εισαι οκ

----------


## PAIANAS

> Αυτή  την  εποχή τι  θα  έπρεπε να  δίνεις  δηλαδή αν  αυτό  το  μείγμα  σε  περίοδο  συντήρησης δεν  είναι  αρκετό;


Έχει δίκιο ο Ανδρέας ..με λίγο επιπλέον αγκάθι Μαρίας και μαρουλόσπορο, είναι μια χαρά μείγμα ..αμελητέα η ποσότητα του μπισκότου ..

----------


## Gardelius

Οποτε,...αναμενω την επικείμενη άφιξη μου στην πρωτεύουσα και συμπληρώνω τα λοιπά!!!!!  :wink:

----------


## geam

> Αυτή την εποχή τι θα έπρεπε να δίνεις δηλαδή αν αυτό το μείγμα σε περίοδο συντήρησης δεν είναι αρκετό;


Από τροφή το βασικό μίγμα που δίνω περιλαμβάνει: περίλλα άσπρη, περίλλα καστανή, νίζερ, λιναρόσπορο, κεχρί, σπόρους κωνοφόρων, σπόρους από δάση, Rosa canina, γογγύλι (ρέβα), παπαρουνόσπορος, μαρούλι άσπρο, σουσάμι, σπόρους από σταμναγκάθι, τριφύλλι, κεχρί της Σενεγάλης, σπόρους σημύδας, αγκάθι μαρίας, βρώμη, ραπανάκι, φασκόμηλο, βασιλικό, ζοχό, μαρούλι, ραδίκι, σουσάμι, καρότο, σπόρους από γρασίδι και γκαζόν, σπανάκι, σιτάρι σαρακηνό, κάρδαμο, ηλιόσπορο μαύρο ψιλό. Βέβαια τις αναλογίες των σπόρων δεν τις γνωρίζω…

Ταυτόχρονα σε ίδιες αναλογίες έχω αναμίξει κια, καμελλίνα, Bella di note, φονιοπάντι, ρόκα, αμάρανθο, τα οποία τα έχω μόνιμα σε μια ταϊστρα.

----------


## vag21

> Αυτή  την  εποχή τι  θα  έπρεπε να  δίνεις  δηλαδή αν  αυτό  το  μείγμα  σε  περίοδο  συντήρησης δεν  είναι  αρκετό;


εχεις φαει ομως και τα βουνα της κρητης να δινεις και ολα τα υπολοιπα καλουδια,ετσι μια χαρα υπεραρκετο μειγμα ειναι και αυτο.

----------


## jk21

για μενα στην καρδερινα δεν ειναι τι της αρκει ,αλλα τι της πρεπει ! για τωρα ειναι μια χαρα ,για την ανοιξη με λιγο απο καποιο αλλο (και επαρκες να ηταν αυτο ) θα γινει ακομα καλυτερο .αν μαλιστα βαλουμε μεσα οτι ο Λιακος εδω μεσα εχει προτυπα σαν τον Ανδρεα ,και τα βουνα της τριπολιτσας θα παρει και πολυ πιο περα απο οσο ο Ανδρεας ισως ,αμα φτασει τα χρονια που ο σητειανος ασχολειται με την <<ομορφη >> .Ειπαμε ο σπορος επεσε και σε γονιμο εδαφος ,αν το δεντρο που τον εριξε ηταν δυνατο ,αυτος θα γινει ακομα πιο μεγαλο δεντρο !!!

----------


## Gardelius

Θελω να ευχαριστήσω το φίλτατο φίλο για το σχόλιο,... Θα ήθελα μια απλή, αναφορά στα παραπάνω <καλούδια>!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## jk21

απλη αναφορα; νεος ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ χωρις τρεξιμο στα χωραφια και χωρις διαβασμα εδω;  *Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature*αντε για διαβασμα και γρηγορα !

----------


## Gardelius

Είναι ΤΟΜΟΣ ολόκληρος !!!!!!!!!!!! Θα παρει καιρο ..........αλλα, αξιζει το κόπο, αν και πιστευω οτι κάποιος θα μου τα αναφέρει !!!!!!  :Tongue0020:

----------


## jk21

δεν αρχιζεις καλα ! ξερω καποιον αλλον που παροτι του χω γκρινιαξει κατα καιρους για 2-3 πραγματακια (αρες )  ,το εχει ξεψαχνισει και κανει και πρακτικη !!!

----------


## PAIANAS

Μασημένη τροφή Ηλία ?...Όχι ..Θα πρέπει ότι διαβάζεις να το αξιολογείς (κάποια να υιοθετείς, κάποια να εφαρμόζεις στην εκτροφή σου) και να τα κάνεις κτήμα σου. Με απλή αναφορά, δε γίνεται .

----------


## Gardelius

> δεν αρχιζεις καλα ! ξερω καποιον αλλον που παροτι του χω γκρινιαξει κατα καιρους για 2-3 πραγματακια (αρες )  ,το εχει ξεψαχνισει και κανει και πρακτικη !!!





> Μασημένη τροφή Ηλία ?...Όχι ..Θα πρέπει ότι διαβάζεις να το αξιολογείς (κάποια να υιοθετείς, κάποια να εφαρμόζεις στην εκτροφή σου) και να τα κάνεις κτήμα σου. Με απλή αναφορά, δε γίνεται .


ΟΚ!!! ΟΚ!!! κατάλαβα ,.....!!!!!!!  :Party0048:

----------


## adreas

Γιώργο  είσαι  μερακλής το  ξέρω  αλλά είπαμε χειμώνα  κόβουμε  για να  έχουμε  ποιο  εύκολο  πύρωμα την  άνοιξη.  Την  άνοιξη  με συμπλήρωμα  ένα  μείγμα της  μανιτόμπα  η  ακόμα  και δυο μείγματα θα  είναι  εντάξει.  Οπότε μικρό μεγάλο  μυστικό  να  φεύγει  από την  ταΐστρα  σχεδόν το  90-95  τις  100.  Διαβάστε  τι  έχει  γράψει ο  Βασίλης  Σελέκος:::: Σύμφωνα με μελέτες κτηνιάτρωνπτηνών συντροφιάς, έως και το 75% των ασθενειών των πτηνών που κουράρουν,οφείλονται σε λανθασμένη και ανεπαρκή διατροφή.
Ο μηχανισμός πρόσληψης της τροφής στην καρδερίνα ( καιγενικότερα στα πτηνά), ελέγχετε από το κέντρο πείνας που βρίσκετε στονυποθάλαμο και βασίζεται κυρίως στο μέγεθος και στο σχήμα των σπόρων ή κόκκωντης τροφής. Η όσφρηση και η γεύση δεν παίζουν σχεδόν κανένα ρόλο στην πρόσληψητης τροφής. 

Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της δραστηριότητας της καρδερίνας στην φύση αφορά τηνεύρεση τροφής και νερού, κατά την οποία διανύει μεγάλες αποστάσειςκαταναλώνοντας πολύ ενέργεια για αυτόν τον σκοπό. 
Η ενέργεια είναι πολύτιμη στην καρδερίνα όχι μόνο για της ανάγκες τουοργανισμού της, αλλά και για να έχει την δύναμη να ξεφύγει, αν χρειαστεί, απότα αρπαχτικά. Επίσης για την γρήγορη μετακίνησή της τον χειμώνα, σε περιοχέςόπου η τροφή είναι πιο προσιτή. 
Σε όσο πιο μικρό γεωγραφικό χώρο καταφέρει να καλύψει τις ενεργειακές τηςανάγκες, τόσο και ο κίνδυνος από τα αρπαχτικά και την έλλειψη τροφής μειώνετε. 
Οι μεγάλες αποστάσεις για την ανεύρεση της τροφής, δεν ευνοούν την αποθήκευσητης απαιτούμενης ενέργειας για επιβίωση. 
Η καρδερίνα έτσι (όπως και τα περισσότερα πτηνά), ανέπτυξε μέσα στον χρόνο τηνικανότητα της ανίχνευσης και της συλλογής μεγάλων ελαιούχων σπόρων, για νακαλύπτει γρήγορα τις ενεργειακές της ανάγκες, που είναι απαραίτητες για τηνεπιβίωσή της και την διαιώνιση του είδους. 
Αυτή η ικανότητα (της αναζήτησης ελαιούχων σπόρων), λόγο της ζωτικής τηςσημασίας, αποτυπώθηκε στο νευρικό σύστημα της καρδερίνας και θα συνεχίζει ναυφίσταται για πάρα πολλά χρόνια και μετά την οικοσιτοποίησή της. 
Οι περιορισμένες όμως διαστάσεις εκτροφής και η ευκολία ανεύρεσης της τροφής,κάνουν πλέον τον υπολογισμό της ενέργειας, βασική προϋπόθεση για την εκτίμησητων τροφών και του σιτηρεσίου που πρέπει να χορηγείται στην «οικόσιτη»καρδερίνα. 

Συμπεράσματα 
Η γνώμη ότι θα πρέπει να ταΐζουμε την καρδερίνα ότι είχε διαθέσιμο στο φυσικότης περιβάλλον δεν είναι απόλυτα σωστή. 
Η καρδερίνα διαθέτει ένα πολύ γρήγορο μεταβολισμό και ο μόνος λόγος πουαναζητεί σπόρους και στο κλουβί, είναι για να καλύψει τις ενεργειακές τηςανάγκες. 
Ενστικτωδώς θα προτιμήσει τους μεγάλους ελαιούχους σπόρους (κανναβούρι,ηλιόσπορο κ.λ.π) και θα αφήσει τους σπόρους δημητριακών αφάγωτους. 
Αν η ταΐστρα ξαναγεμίσει με σπόρους, η καρδερίνα θα μάθει να περιμένει τουςελαιούχους σπόρους και οποιαδήποτε στέρησή τους αργότερα θα αποτελεί στρές, μεπιθανές επιπτώσεις στην υγεία της (αυτό βέβαια ισχύει για τα ενήλικα πτηνά καιόχι για τα «φετινάρια», στα οποία η τροφή πρέπει να δίνεται κατά βούληση). 
Με αυτόν τον τρόπο ταΐσματος (ο οποίος είναι πολύ διαδεδομένος στουςεκτροφείς), η καρδερίνα καλύπτει γρήγορα τις ενεργειακές της ανάγκες και δενκαταναλώνει επαρκή ποσότητα αυγοτροφής ή συμπληρωμάτων. 
Τα αποτελέσματα αυτής της μη ισορροπημένης διατροφής είναι τα παρακάτω: 

ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ 
. Ανεπάρκεια σε βασικά αμινοξέα , βιταμίνες A,  D3,  K κ. λ. π, καθώς και σεορισμένα μέταλλα και ιχνοστοιχεία. 
Συμπτωματολογία: 
Καθυστέρηση της ανάπτυξης, προβλήματα στο φτέρωμα ( απώλεια στιλπνότητας ,αποχρωματισμός, πτερόρροια, δυσκολία δημιουργίας νέου φτερώματος κ.λ.π), μείωσητης γονιμότητας και της εκκολαπτικότητας των αυγών, δερματικές παθήσεις σεμάτια, πόδια, βλεννογόνους κ.λ.π. 
2. Συσσώρευση λίπους, σε όργανα και ιστούς του σώματος ενήλικων καρδερίνων(συνήθως πάνω από 3-4 χρόνων), που εκτρέφονται σε μικρά κλουβιά για μεγάλοχρονικό διάστημα. 
Συμπτωματολογία: 
Λιπώδη εκφύλιση του συκωτιού, προβλήματα μεταβολισμού, υπερμεγένθυνση τουράμφους κ.λ.π. 

3. Διατάραξη της σχέσης ασβεστίου – φωσφόρου, σε περίπτωση χορήγησης μεγάλουποσοστού ηλιόσπορων, οι οποίοι περιέχουν (στην ώριμη κατάσταση και όχι σε μορφήφύτρας), μεγάλο ποσοστό φωσφόρου. 
Συμπτωματολογία: 
Ραχίτιδα, οστεοπόρωση, λεπτοκέλυφα αυγά, κατάγματα κ.λ.π. 

Και  κάτι άλλο  ο  ίδιος  έγραψε   ότι  μπορούμε να  βάλουμε  καθαρισμένο άψητο  ηλιόσπορο  και  εγώ  έβαλα αφού  τον  πήρα από  κατάστημα  με ξηρούς  καρπούς.
Όπου  και  αν τον  βάλεις  πέφτουν με  τα  μούτρα ιδιαίτερα  στην  αυγοτροφή είναι  ένα  κίνητρο για να  πάνε  προσοχή όμως  όχι  σε  μεγάλες  ποσότητες.  Μετά περιέχει  φώσφορο  για την σωστή  απορρόφηση  ασβεστίου που  είναι απαραίτητο.  Αυτά…………….. διαβάστε  καλά.

----------


## mitsman

Θα συμφνωνησω με τον Geam οτι δεν κανει αυτη η τροφη για την καρδερινα.... οχι τοσο για την ποικιλια σπορων οσο για την ποιότητα της τροφης......
Συσκευασια  που εχει μεσα μπισκοτακια για εμενα δεν σεβεται το πουλι.... συσκευασια που δεν σεβεται το πουλι δεν θα εχει καλη ποιοτητα σπορων... εξαλλου ειναι κατι που δια γυμνου οφθαλμου φαινεται....
ΤΙΠΟΤΑ δεν θα παθει ενα πουλακι αν φαει απο αυτη ισως..... αλλα εγω στις καρδερινες μου δεν θα εδινα τετοιου τυπου τροφη!

----------


## PAIANAS

Η ποιότητα της τροφής δεν καθορίζεται από το αν έχει μπισκοτάκια, όσο από το εάν τηρούνται οι συνθήκες φύλαξης, αποθήκευσης , μη ύπαρξη υγρασίας στο χώρο , αεροστεγείς συσκευασίες κ.λ.π.
Το βασικό μείγμα διατροφής μπορεί να περιέχει 8-10 σπόρους (στην καρδερίνα βέβαια για να μπορούμε να μιλάμε για κάτι ικανοποιητικό θα πρέπει να έχουμε μείγμα με 25+), αλλά με τις κατάλληλες δικές μας επεμβάσεις και ένα βασικό είναι καλό στο στάδιο της συντήρησης που τα πουλιά ''αναπαύονται''.
Πιο σημαντικό ρόλο παίζει όπως ανέφερε ο Ανδρέας (μέσω του γνωστού εκτροφέα ), είναι να καταναλώνονται όλοι οι σπόροι και όχι επιλεγμένοι η οι πρώτοι που προτιμώνται από το πουλί .

----------


## mitsman

Ουτε  απο αυτο που λες κρινεται μονο η ποιοτητα.... εταιριες διαλεγουν τους πιο φρεσκους σπορους για τα πιο ακριβα μειγματα....
versele laga για παραδειγμα..... 
36 ευρω το σακι για τα κοκατιλ η μια 47  ευρω το αλλο σακι... η μονη διαφορα ειναι η ποιοτητα των σπορων... που το λενε εκεινοι... δεν το εβγαλα απο το μυαλο μου!

----------


## adreas

Ελπίζω  το  αφεντικό να  μην  με  μαλώσει  για αυτό  το  λόγο από  την  σελίδα του  άλοπ  http://www.alop.gr/forum/index.php?topic=232.0

----------


## jk21

το αφεντικο δεν μαλωσε ποτε καποιον που ανεβασε σελιδα που δεν εχει φατσα καρτα εμπορικους συνδεσμους 


οταν ειπα τον Ηλια να φερει ολο το μιγμα απο κοντα ,ειναι γιατι θελω να δω οχι την ποικιλια σπορων ,αλλα το ποσο καθαροι φαινονται ,αν δειχνουν φρεσκοι (πχ επιπλεουν κλπ ) .αν το μιγμα ηταν αυτουσιο και ειχε μπισκοτακια ,θα συμφωνουσα πληρως με τον δημητρη .ξερω οτι προηλθε απο αναμιξη σπορων απο τον μαγαζατορα που ψωνισε στην τριπολη ο ηλιας  και ισως ενα μερος ηταν ετοιμο μιγμα για καναρινια και ξεπεσαν καποιοι .σιγουρα ενα μερος του δεν θα ειναι οτι καλυτερο ,αλλα αν ο ηλιας θελει να τους κανει χρηση .ας τους κανει .θα αναμιχθει στην πορεια σιγουρα και με αλλο μιγμα ή ισως καλυτερα να μην τα αναμιξουμε αλλα να δινει 2 ταιστρες με καθε μια να εχει απο το καθενα .ετσι θα δουμε και την καταναλωση ... αν εχουν και τα δυο μιγματα ισως διαλεγουν το πιο φρεσκο .θα δειξει  ...

----------


## geam

> Ελπίζω  το  αφεντικό να  μην  με  μαλώσει  για αυτό  το  λόγο από  την  σελίδα του  άλοπ  http://www.alop.gr/forum/index.php?topic=232.0


η γνωμη και η αποψή σου είναι πάντα καλοδεχούμενη και σεβαστή!!!!

----------


## aeras

> Παίδες, θελω λιγο να συζητήσουμε εαν το πιο κάτω μίγμα ειναι κατάλληλο για καρδερίνα ???




Μια χαρά είναι (ο καλός ο μύλος όλα τα αλέθει ) πρόσθεσε κανναβούρι με μικρούς σπόρους , νίζερ, περίλα και κία (chia) σε ξεχωριστό δοχείο, βάζε και κανένα χόρτο για να βγάλουν τον χειμώνα στην Τρίπολη. Ρίξε 100 σπόρους σε δοχείο με αρκετό νερό εάν δεις να επιπλέουν περισσότεροι από 20 να την πετάξεις. Μόνο σπόροι όχι μπλε, πράσινοι, κίτρινοι, κόκκοι.

----------


## PAIANAS

To chia δεν το ανέφερα (παρότι έως πρόσφατα το έδινα όλο το χρόνο ...) γιατί έχει φθάσει 14 ευρώ το κιλό ..όπως και τους σπόρους πεύκου και ερυθρελάτης που τους έκοψα για τον ίδιο λόγο ...

----------


## mitsman

Δεν θεωρω σωστο να λεμε μια χαρα ειναι ενω εμεις δεν θα την διναμε ποτε στα πουλια μας......

Ποιος απο εσας θα ταιζε ποτε τετοια τροφη????
Ε Ανδρεα??? Ε Νικο|?|? Ε Μιχαλη???   

Ο πρωτος μανιτομπα πριμιουμ για τον χειμωνα, δυο μειγματα της μανιτομπα για την αναπαραγωγη
ο δευτερος μια απο τα ιδια περιπου
και ο τριτος παλι μανιτομπα.....


Ειναι σαν τον ψαρα που επιασε ενα χανο και λεει θα κανουμε γλεντι... θα τηγανισουμε ενα τσουβαλι πατατες και θα φαμε βασσιλικα....
Η τροφη αυτη αυτουσια καλυπτει τις αναγκες τις καρδερινας???? ΝΑΙ ή ΟΧΙ????

----------


## PAIANAS

To βασικό μείγμα που δίνω τώρα Δημήτρη, στοιχίζει 32 ευρώ το 20άκιλο (δεν δίνω μόνο αυτό, αλλά είναι το βασικό που υπάρχει στις ταϊστρες- αν προσθέσεις αυγά, μπρόκολα, άγρια χόρτα, μήλα και κάποιους έξτρα σπόρους που έχω ακόμα, θεωρώ ότι τα καλύπτω) .. δεν ξέρω αν σου απαντάω στην ερώτηση, αλλά αυτό κάνω τώρα δεδομένων των οικονομικών μου δεδομένων .Κομμένη η κία, κομμένα τα πολλά πολλά και θα το δω στην πορεία πως εξελίσσεται.

Γνωρίζω πολλούς ''καταξιωμένους'' εκτροφείς (και με πολύ καλύτερα ποσοστά επιτυχίας από μένα στον τομέα της αναπαραγωγής) που δεν δίνουν ούτε τα μισά απ'όσα τώρα προσφέρω εγώ..Δεν αξίζει να αναφέρω ονόματα, αλλά πίστεψε με -αντίθετα με ότι δημόσια παραδέχονται- αυτό κάνουν .

----------


## Gardelius

Όσο συζητούμε σε βαθος το θεμα, νομιζω, σε σχεση με τις τροφες τυπου, μανιτομπα , δεν υπαρχει συγκριση .... Τωρα απο κει και περα.... ¨η αρχη ειναι το ημισυ του παντος¨....πρεπει να μπω με το <δεξι> στην σωστη εκτροφη καρδερινας!!!!!!

----------


## PAIANAS

Τώρα αν σας πω ότι έδινα blattner και δεν την τρώγανε όλη, θα νομίζετε ότι κάνω πλάκα ..κι όμως .

----------


## jk21

δεν εκπλησσομαι με τιποτα απο οσα λεει ο Νικος ! το λεω γιατι ανεξαρτητα απο τι ξερω ,ημουν σιγουρος για το τι γινετε με πολλους εκτροφεις καρδερινας .οταν ξεκαθαρα εχω πει κατα καιρους οτι το αυγο ειναι πληρης τροφη ,καταλληλη να αναπληρωσει διατροφικα τα εντομα και σκουληκια που τρωνε στη φυση οι καρδερινες στην περιοδο της αναπαραγωγης ,το πιστευα  και το ξερω ,με βαση πληρως τεκμηριωμενες επιστημονικα πληροφοριες .το ιδιο πιστευω οτι μπορει να γινει ,αν παρεχουμε μονο κεχρι ,βρωμη (σε σημαντικο μερος του μιγματος και αν την τρωνε ) και 2-3 το πολυ λιπαρους σπορους ,οπου το νιζερ δεν θα ειναι πρωτο αλλα δευτερο σε ποσοστοση μετα απο κανναβουρι ή περιλλα .αυτο ομως αν χορηγειται πραγματικη αυγοτροφη και οχι αηδιες του εμποριου ,ασχετα αν καποιες τα πουλια δεν τις αγγιζουν και αλλες τις λιανιζουν (για πια μη αυγοτροφη ,αλλα σκετες σογιοβλακειες Νικολακη χτυπαει η καμπανα; ) .αυτο ( επισης) ομως αν καθε μερα σχεδον εχουν ειτε χορταρικα ,ειτε σπορους σε χλωρη μορφη απο τη φυση .ολα τα αλλα ,αργα ή γρηγορα θα βγουν στην υγεια των πουλιων .ξερω αρκετους ανθρωπους που κανανε 3 παιδια και στα 50 παθανε καρδια ή βγαλανε τον ακατανομαστο στο εντερο ,στα πνευμονια .ξερω αρκετους που γερασε το δερμα τους ,που χασαν το νεφρο τους .ξερω αρκετους που παιρνουν συνεχως χαπια για το στομαχι τους ή την οισοφαγιτιδα τους .ξερω πολλους που παιρνουν καθε μερα καθαρτικο για να κανουν την αναγκη τους .δεν ξερω ομως ουτε εγω ,ουτε οι περισσοτεροι , το μελλον των καρπερων καρδερινων του τσιγγουνη << επιτυχημενου >> εκτροφεα  .Δεν ξερουμε ολοι μας ,πως πολλες φορες ενα πουλι για ανεξηγητους λογους ,οτι και να του δωσουμε ,δεν γινεται καλα και συντομα πεθαινει ... ποσοι ανοιξανε μια φουσκωμενη κοιλια ,να δουνε αν τα εντερα ηταν πρησμενα απο κοκκιδια ή απο ογκους; 

για να ξαναγυρισω στο πιο στενο πλαισιο του θεματος μας .ναι υπαρχει δυνατοτητα λιτης (οικονομικα και σε ποικιλια σπορων ) σωστης διατροφης στις καρδερινες ,αν αυτα τα λιγα που δινονται ,δινονται σωστα και ειναι ποιοτικα .ομως για ενα πουλι ,που οι προγονοι του ,το πολυ 3 γεννεες πριν ηταν στη φυση και χαιροταν την ποικιλια της ,σε ελαχιστη πολλες φορες ,αλλα και σε μεγαλη ποσοτητα ,αρμοζει το μεγιστο των δυνατοτητων μας !αν αυτο λεγονται σποροι απο τη φυση (συμπληρωμα σε ενα βασικο μιγμα ) ή πολυποικιλο μιγμα εμπορικο ,δεν με νοιαζει .Μακαρι (και αυτο θελω για τους περισσοτερους ) να μπορουμε και να εξασφαλιζουμε το πρωτο (τροφες απο τη φυση ) .αν δεν μπορουμε να το κανουμε ,εχουμε υποχρεωση να κανουμε το δευτερο ,αλλιως να μην εκτρεφουμε ή να εκτρεφουμε τοσα ιθαγενη ,οσα μπορουμε προσφεροντας τους τα μεγιστα ! Ο Νικος μιλα για λιτο μιγμα ,αλλα ξερω οτι τα εχει ξεσκισει σε οτι φυτο βρισκει περιξ της παιανιας (εχει την τυχη να ειναι εκτος του τερατουργηματος της αθηνας )  και ειναι οκ .οποιος ομως δεν μπορει ,δεν χωρανε τσιγγουνιες .ποσα εξοδα μπορει να εχουν 2-3 καρδερινας; οποιος εκτρεφει καρδερινα ,αν δεν μπορει να το κανει οικονομικα εχοντας και αλλα πουλια πχ καναρινια ,τοτε να δωσει οτι αλλο εχει .ο σεβασμος στη Βασιλισσα ειναι πανω απο ολα !!! 

το greekbirdclub στα ματια μου ,στις σκεψεις μου ,στα ονειρα μου ,δεν ειναι ενα φορουμ διαχειρισης της υπαρχουσας εκτροφικης καταστασης .ειναι το σχολειο για το αυριο ! ενα αυριο εκτροφικο στον τοπο ,που αν καποιοι θελουν να το περιοριζουν σε διανομη << βερας >> με τον κωδικο εκτροφεα ,απλα εχουν μεινει πισω ! το αυριο ειναι διαφορετικο και κεινοι ειτε θα ακολουθησουν , ειτε θα μεινουν πισω .η << κοινωνιας της πληροφοριας -> διαδικτυο >> εχει τη δυναμη να αλλαξει πολλα και θα τα αλλαξει .εχει υποχρεωση να δειχνει το καλυτερο και ας μην ειναι παντα εφικτο .εχουμε μπροστα μας εναν εκτροφεα που τωρα ξεκινα .ειχαμε και μενα και τον orion και τον dimitris133 να περναμε καποτε απο τα θρανια μιας σχολης ,που μας διδαξε πως να κανουμε ιδανικο μαθημα ,με εποπτικα διαδραστικα  μεσα διδισκαλιας (που απο τοτε εχουν εξελιχθει πολυ )  ,που ομως ελαχιστα ειναι διαθεσιμα απο τα σχολεια ,αλλα ακομα και αυτα δεν μπορουν να εφαρμοστουν με τις συνθηκες που υπαρχουν και με μαθητες να μην τα ζητουν ... ομως μας δοθηκαν .τα διδαχθηκαμε ,για την μερα που ισως κατι αλλαξει .ετσι λοιπον απεναντι στον Ηλια σωστα εχουμε διαθεσιμες και τις δυο πλευρες : και το σωστο και την καλυτερη  διαχειριση του υπαρχοντος ρεαλιστικου ,εστω μη ικανοποιητικου δεδομενου ,ωστε αυτο να πλησιασει στο σωστο !

----------


## Gardelius

_Καλησπερα!!!! Μετα απο το μακροσκελες ποστ ( jk21   κλασσικααα!!!!), ηθελα να παρατηρησω, οτι το μελλον προδιαγραφεται συναρπαστικο, με βαση τις αποριες που θα δημιουργουνται σιγα σιγα!!!!!!!! Οποτε,...._

----------

